# This kinda counts as art...



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

I had this done about four years ago. 










It's not supposed to be a perfect, painted Aquila - as you would see on the war machines of the Imperium - more a human drawn image of this representing induction and loyalty, tattooed by ones brother in arms, probably aboard a bulk troop ship en-route to their last battle. It's usually hidden behind Mk IV Plate anyway so it's rarely seen. Except in this case, it's hidden behind a t-shirt or similar... It's just below the base of my neck, between my shoulder blades and spans about 10cm.

In hindsight, I feel I could have found an artist with slightly more talent, however, I was broke and it was at that time in my life a choice between powdery white substances or something to focus my mind and get back on track, so I chose to focus my mind and thus my journey through to the 40k geek that I am now began. In related news, I no longer have naughty white stuff in my world. I replaced that with a wonderful wife, a beautiful daughter and a successful career - I may post that story somewhere later, as it's one I'd like to tell.

Anyway, future plans are to ink over that and potentially make it bigger. I'd also like to get the Ordo Malleus rosette tattooed on my back lower down, giving the option in future to have the madness of Chaos sketched across my back and enveloping the 'I' and the Aquila.


The line is always crossed. It is only a matter of time.


----------



## Necrogoblikon (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah thats way cool, I like that theres story behind it


----------

